

Ask HN: Good, hosted mailing list service provider? - Skywing

Hi all,<p>What are some of the good, and most commonly used mailing list service providers out there? I'm just needing something simple that I can throw on my "coming soon" splash page that will allow people to subscribe for future news and stuff. Mostly I need this to gauge interest in my idea prior to coding the whole thing. :P Ideally it'd be as simple as disquss, and just require me to drop some javascript on the page.<p>What have you all used?<p>Thanks!
======
jasonmcalacanis
I use MailChimp and it is rock solid and gets amazing delivery rates.

It's free it you are under 1,000 subscribers and cheap after that (uses a
credit system).

It has Rapleaf and Klout built in, as well as templates and a spam checker.

Can't say enough good things about it.

~~~
petercooper
I want to second MailChimp. I've had a lot of success with it and initially
used it for a signup/coming soon page too (and got 1700 subscribers in a
couple of weeks who... I still haven't e-mailed ;-)). Since then, I've started
two programming language e-mail newsletters and attracted and delivered news
to > 6000 developers in the last couple of months. Big thumbs up to the chimp.

